# Palermo - Any Expats



## Yettiman (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi,

I will be coming over in October to look around in the Palermo region in Sicily, would love to meet up with any English speaking ex pats to discuss your experiences over a bottle of wine

Tony


----------

